# Diphereline



## NonaKay

Does anyone know where I can purchase Diphereline, where it would not cost so much? (ivfmeds.com does not sell it.) I am cycling in Czech Republic and they gave me a RX for this.


----------



## mazv

Hi Nonakay,

Diphereline is a brand name for the drug triptorelin.This particular brand of the drug is not licensed or available in the UK (not sure which country you are living in currently?) There are two UK equivalent brands of this drug: Gonapeptyl (3.75mg strength) and Decapeptyl SR (3mg and 11.25mg strength).

If you are able to get your prescription changed to a UK licensed product then you would probably be able to buy this cheaper in the UK. I don't know if any pharmacies in the UK would import the Diphereline? (sometimes the MHRA will not allow import licences for drugs where a UK equivalent exists) You do need to shop around with private prescriptions for the cheapest option and depends on whether you are able to.

Have you spoken to your clinic for advice on this or asked the girls on the Cz boards. They will be able to advise you on how they have dealt with prescriptions from their clinics.

Hope you manage to sort something out.
Best wishes
Maz x


----------



## NonaKay

Hi,
I should have mentioned, I am in the U.S.A.
But your information helped me, I will search under those other drug names you mentioned.

Where is the Czech board?


----------



## mazv

Hi Nonakay,

The Czech Republic board is here http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=347.0

Lots of useful information on it plus a thread for the US ladies that go there for treatment 

Hope it's helpful
Maz x


----------

